# Refugium light bulb choice



## Kooka (Feb 8, 2011)

Can anyone recommend a good CFL bulb for my refugium light? My fixture is a JBJ macro-glo with one CFL screw-in spot. I'll be doing some sump maintenance this weekend and I'd like to replace my bulb while I'm at it.


----------



## WiseGuyPhil (Jun 15, 2011)

Depending on how much light your looking for Dollar Rama has a 6500K CFL bulb that is perfect for a fuge. Its what I use now.


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

WiseGuyAquatics said:


> Depending on how much light your looking for Dollar Rama has a 6500K CFL bulb that is perfect for a fuge. Its what I use now.


Dollar Rama ?!
Great suggestion ! 
Thank Heavens something in this hobby doesn't cost an arm and a leg !


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

If you go to home depot they have a led on sale for $5 that is amazing! You won't have to ever worry about changing it and the growth from it is really good


----------



## WiseGuyPhil (Jun 15, 2011)

Hey Dave, is it a 6500K one?


----------



## PaulF757 (Dec 9, 2013)

*Light*

I bought a cheap 6500K Led light from China for $5 and the growth rate on my chaeto has like tripled since I've installed it. Sam and Dave both have seen it, it doesn't take much for light, and like Sam mentioned finally something that works and its cheap in this hobby. Get the Led fro HD that Dave mentioned.


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

i somehow have a AI sol super blue as a fuge light.... lol


----------



## Kooka (Feb 8, 2011)

I ended up buying a 6500k bulb from BA's for 10 bucks. I might add another fixture in the future to supplement it though.


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

altcharacter said:


> If you go to home depot they have a led on sale for $5 that is amazing! You won't have to ever worry about changing it and the growth from it is really good


Hey Dave this is obviously an old thread but now I need one of these lights - I was at HD today but couldn't locate - could you kindly post a pic or description please

-------------

PaulF757	
Light
I bought a cheap 6500K Led light from China for $5 and the growth rate on my chaeto has like tripled since I've installed it. Sam and Dave both have seen it, it doesn't take much for light, and like Sam mentioned finally something that works and its cheap in this hobby. Get the Led fro HD that Dave mentioned.

Paul - in case HD doesn't come through, could you direct me to this fabulous Chinese website please - I might need to order one

Thanks Guys !!


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

I do not think HD has these

6500K *warm* was in Lowe's last time. It is good

http://www.lowes.ca/fluorescent-lig..._g1351364.html?ProductSlot=9&searchTerm=6500k

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

sig said:


> 6500K *warm* was in Lowe's last time. It is good, but also grows algae in the sump


Thank you Sig !


----------



## ruckuss (Jan 11, 2015)

any thoughts on this for refugium:
http://www.homedepot.ca/product/3-light-led-plastic-puck-kit-satin-painted/813518


----------

